# DoorDash finally deactivating Caviar 😡😡😡



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

In my delivery market, Caviar has been awesome. As an active driver, the don't send BS orders and the work with the better list of restaurants in the area. In addition, its rare that people do not tip on Caviar as the app reminds customers about it. Also, the wait pay has been great for restaurants that don't have their stuff together.

As a restaurant consultant, Caviar has been great to use for my clients as they have always supported the restaurants when there were issues. They really have been great, Also, never issues with drivers or reconcile payouts (money owed).

Since the DoorDash acquisition (i'd like to call it a hostile takeover but i am partial over the issue and thats not what happened), myself and my clients and drivers have had a lot of anxiety on what DoorDash was going to do. The past few months, they have asked the restaurants their opinion on Caviar and they have all been vocal about keeping the brand separate and not merging it with DoorDash as they feel DoorDash is of a lower quality of branding versus Caviar. We, it finally happened and DoorDash decided to do it anyway. Pull the plug. With my clients and other restaurants and delivery drivers struggling with DooDash and the other apps giving them low payouts and a bunch of problems, the best app out there on both sides of the spectrum will be deactivated next month.










As you can imagine, the level of anger and frustration on both sides o the delivery spectrum (restaurants and drivers) is very high. A lot of my clients that use Caviar do not want any of the other delivery apps and they most certainly do not want DoorDash.

So as mostly everyone here are drivers, whats you take on this? For me, I am also angry and frustrated. Many of my clients are finer dining that use Caviar exclusively because they have had many issues in the past with drivers from other apps, especially DoorDash, picking up expensive orders than never delivering the food. In most cases, canceling after picking it up because they are usually expensive orders. To my clients, its not about having to do a remake because the app will reimburse the restaurant. Its about utilizing a delivery service to provide good service. Caviar has been great with that.

I really don't want to use that argument of, "Well if the owner don't like it, tell them to go hire their own delivery drivers". Honestly, its not that simple. Every restaurant client has specific needs. Some share orders with in-house employee drivers and Caviar. Some don't. Depends on the market and delivery area. The point is, if the other delivery apps could have more honest drivers, we would not be in this predicament. Many clients are looking to just stop online order apps all together after Caviar is shut down.

Your thoughts?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Gonna say it. Tell your clients to hire their own delivery drivers.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Gonna say it. Tell your clients to hire their own delivery drivers.





The Jax said:


> I really don't want to use that argument of, "Well if the owner don't like it, tell them to go hire their own delivery drivers". Honestly, its not that simple. Every restaurant client has specific needs. Some share orders with in-house employee drivers and Caviar. Some don't. Depends on the market and delivery area.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Many of my clients are finer dining that use Caviar exclusively because they have had many issues in the past with drivers from other apps, especially DoorDash, picking up expensive orders than never delivering the food. In most cases, canceling after picking it up because they are usually expensive orders. To my clients, its not about having to do a remake because the app will reimburse the restaurant. Its about utilizing a delivery service to provide good service. Caviar has been great with that.


Netflix started because the founder was pissed off at blockbuster and the late fee.

if you have a way to expand on what caviar did and actually be profitable and grow exponentially-have at it.

otherwise you're kinda screwed. Know u don't like to hear it but, I don't see any other options and would welcome u to prove me wrong.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

You might not want to hear it, but their options are:

1. Hire their own delivery drivers.

2. Use one of the other apps.

3. Stop offering delivery.

Unless some other delivery service unexpectedly busts onto the scene, there really aren't any other options. That's reality.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I guess I'll take the Caviar app off my phone then. I never did a single delivery for them.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I think I need to re-iterate. My question is, what do you think and how do you feel about DoorDash deactivating Caviar. The question is not, what should the restaurants and/or my client do.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

The Jax said:


> I think I need to re-iterate. My question is, what do you think and how do you feel about DoorDash deactivating Caviar. The question is not, what should the restaurants and/or my client do.


The real question is why do YOU think Caviar drivers are better or worse than drivers for any other App?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The Jax said:


> In my delivery market, Caviar has been awesome. As an active driver, the don't send BS orders and the work with the better list of restaurants in the area. In addition, its rare that people do not tip on Caviar as the app reminds customers about it. Also, the wait pay has been great for restaurants that don't have their stuff together.
> 
> As a restaurant consultant, Caviar has been great to use for my clients as they have always supported the restaurants when there were issues. They really have been great, Also, never issues with drivers or reconcile payouts (money owed).
> 
> ...


Im doubting the canceling after picking it up is because they are expensive orders. Fine dining restaurants are generally grossly overpriced for the quality of food you get. I doubt too many drivers are passing up a relatively decent payout to eat some overpriced trendy food.

Also the same drivers driving for caviar are driving for door dash.

Are you the guy who wanted drivers to dress up in suits or whatever because some crappy restaurant needed extra window dressing to sell their food?

Great food is like cocaine, it sells itself.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

mch said:


> Are you the guy who wanted drivers to dress up in suits or whatever because some crappy restaurant needed extra window dressing to sell their food?


To be accurate, he didn't say that he wanted drivers to dress up. He said that his client wanted to deny orders to drivers that don't dress up, and he advised his client against it.



The Jax said:


> My question is, what do you think and how do you feel about DoorDash deactivating Caviar.


My opinion is always the same. More competition is better. You could argue that this was not true competition since they were both operated by DoorDash, but if they were operated as two separate entities then it still provides some degree of competition. With that said, Caviar never operated in my area so losing it doesn't have any impact on my market. I'm more concerned about losing Postmates to Uber.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

To be brutally honest, I couldn't care less. That's corporate America for ya. Caviar was probably costing them to much money and they decided to stop the bleeding. Doordash is trying to go public so they're doing whatever it takes to get there. Why they would spend whatever they spent acquiring Caviar and then dump them is the real question. Maybe the competition factor or did they just want Caviars data?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Why they would spend whatever they spent acquiring Caviar and then dump them is the real question. Maybe the competition factor or did they just want Caviars data?


From what I understand, they are not dumping the Caviar brand. Customers will continue to be able to place orders through the Caviar web site and app. They are no longer going to operate the Caviar driver app as a separate app, though, so all orders (Caviar and DoorDash) will be dispatched to drivers through the DoorDash driver app. This is how GrubHub has operated Seamless since they purchased them and, I assume, how Uber will operate Postmates if that acquisition goes through.


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)




----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> From what I understand, they are not dumping the Caviar brand. Customers will continue to be able to place orders through the Caviar web site and app. They are no longer going to operate the Caviar driver app as a separate app, though, so all orders (Caviar and DoorDash) will be dispatched to drivers through the DoorDash driver app. This is how GrubHub has operated Seamless since they purchased them and, I assume, how Uber will operate Postmates if that acquisition goes through.


Actually, this part is the real sh*t show. My clients who use Caviar are getting mixed answers from restaurant support and from their sales rep at Caviar and DoorDash. Some are told the tablet will not work after the deactivation date in August and will need to move their merchant account to DoorDash in order to still be receiving orders. Others have been told that DoorDash will still continue to support the Caviar for restaurants app and send Caviar orders to Caviar tablets but will be dispatched through DoorDash on the driver side in a somewhat "third party" way similar to how they work with Mercato and Chiptole, to name a few.

Not to sound like an a-hole here (towards DoorDash, not towards people in the forum) but my clients are paying a boatload of fees and percentages to them so when the company is instituting a major transition like this, every single company rep, customer service or sales, should be fully educated on what is going on and give clear and comprehensive instructions on the transition when asked. That is not happening here on the restaurant side.

On the driver side, they are sending E-Mails all day long gearing up drivers so they are prepared. On the restaurant side, not even one E-Mail. Its crap!

Honestly its nice to be here in this forum since I am not only a very active driver but also a consultant so I can share both sides of the story. However, this whole Caviar deactivation is a real sh*t show. With delivery being a bulk of revenue right now due to Covid, DoorDash really isn't being very helpful.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

To help your clients with this "major transition" tell them to create an account on Door Dash. Excuse me for being an A-hole but this isn't rocket science. 

Anything else you need me to figure out for you?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> To help your clients with this "major transition" tell them to create an account on Door Dash. Excuse me for being an A-hole but this isn't rocket science.
> 
> Anything else you need me to figure out for you?


I think YOU need to first watch your tone and be a little more respectful. I bring a lot of knowledge and experience to this forum. There is no reason for you to chime in with such a condescending comment like that where its sole purpose is to piss someone off.

Now, with that said, IF you read my previous comments, my clients DO NOT LIKE DOORDASH because of the issues they have had with the unprofessional drivers. From dressing unprofessionally (pajamas and slippers is a great example) to picking up the food then it never getting delivered. My clients do not want DoorDash and are very concerned about DoorDash drivers showing up next month to pick up Caviar orders.

Now, some of my clients do use DoorDash in addition to Caviar and other delivery services. The ones that do are not happy about using it. Its pretty much a solid *NO* with all my clients who just use Caviar exclusively when asked if they are interested in signing up for DoorDash or transitioning.

You need to look at it from the restaurant's prospective. You have one delivery platform that you rarely have issues with in regards to payment and completing orders (completing meaning driver delivers the food) where the app also pays their drivers very reasonable and fair (which is why mostly all orders are delivered) and also remind the customers about tipping so most drivers are more motivated to complete orders. THEN you got the OTHER platform (DoorDash) that cheats drivers out of money, dispatches a driver to pickup a $100+ order for $3 to $5 with no tip likely, and where the restaurant owners are constantly in fear of their orders not reaching customers due to hungry and dishonest drivers because DoorDash does little to reprimand them. In addition, restaurant payments being wrong consistently, which requires many labor hours to reconcile on the restaurant side and compare the payout then contacting restaurant support separately *for every single discrepancy* then following up the next week to make sure it was corrected and if not, contact support again. You tell me, if you were the restaurant how you would feel?

And again, lets not start the "Well hire your own drivers". Most of my clients either already work with a hybrid system of their own drivers and the delivery platforms. The ones that do not have their own drivers are higher class fine dining concepts that are not setup for delivery in their restaurant model but utilize the apps for customers that can't make it to the restaurant for whatever reason.


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

The Jax said:


> I think YOU need to first watch your tone and be a little more respectful. I bring a lot of knowledge and experience to this forum. There is no reason for you to chime in with such a condescending comment like that where its sole purpose is to piss someone off.
> 
> Now, with that said, IF you read my previous comments, my clients DO NOT LIKE DOORDASH because of the issues they have had with the unprofessional drivers. From dressing unprofessionally (pajamas and slippers is a great example) to picking up the food then it never getting delivered. My clients do not want DoorDash and are very concerned about DoorDash drivers showing up next month to pick up Caviar orders.
> 
> ...


The same drivers who pick up caviar orders are the same drivers who pick doordash orders. Caviar has no way to restrict their drivers to only drivers who don't wear pajamas.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Joey Calzone said:


> The same drivers who pick up caviar orders are the same drivers who pick doordash orders.


I agree to a point. However, when you compare a Caviar order where the payout is $5 to $8 and pretty much 100% will get a tip and there are also bonuses in addition, and its a large order so likely a $14 to $20 tip, you get much less issues, versus DoorDash. Also, in my experience, restaurant staff will not allow a driver that is inappropriately dressed to take an order. In addition, Caviar will always come down with a heavy hand for drivers that do not dress appropriately or take orders while DoorDash never cared.



Joey Calzone said:


> Caviar has no way to restrict their drivers to only drivers who don't wear pajamas.


Disagree. Caviar's terms require someone who is reasonably dressed, last time I checked. Restaurants I have worked with (not me but other staff) have reported drivers who are dressed very inappropriately and those drivers were notified. I do know of one instance where a driver showed up to this fine dining client wearing jeans below his ass showing his boxers and a shirt with a pot leaf and someone smoking pot on it. The staff member notified Caviar and had the order reassigned to a new driver. I was not there at the time but I was there when we were opening a few days later and the driver came in irate about the fact they were deactivated. I was managing at the time and basically asked the guy if he felt that was appropriate attire to work with the general public with. Seeing the conversation not going his way, he used many profanities and left. I need to support the staff.

Now, if that was DoorDash, nothing would of happened and the rep from restaurant care would of told us that not only were they happy but they were more than happy we contacted them today about this particular issue and they will be forwarding our feedback to the appropriate people and that they appreciate the opportunity for the feedback because it will help make the platform better for everyone. Followed by the most heart-felt apology you could ever hear from someone living in India, Pakistan, Costa Rica, or wherever that particular call center is. Driver would show up again in same clothes and probably never heard from DoorDash over the issue.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

The Jax said:


> I think YOU need to first watch your tone and be a little more respectful


Sorry but NO.

You and your clients can't deal with a simple change of vendors. Too Bad. Hire a fleet of deliver drivers. This isn't Rocket Science.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Sorry but NO.
> 
> You and your clients can't deal with a simple change of vendors. Too Bad. Hire a fleet of deliver drivers. This isn't Rocket Science.


I think most will agree that the OP's options are very limited but this is clearly not a simple change of vendors. It sounds obvious to me that these two companies were clearly ran differently. Caviar did a much better job at retaining better quality drivers.

Although there are many drivers who drive for both platforms, who knows how many were kicked off the Caviar platform for not meeting standards. Therefore, those who remain on both platforms are most likely Doordash's cream of the crop drivers in customer service.

To answer OP's question I think it was a bad idea for Doordash to purchase them in the first place. They clearly knew they were buying a more upscale version of food delivery and trying to merge them together. It is more like Walmart buying Macy's and trying to run them the same. Terrible idea.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Can't fault DD if they are looking to streamline a bit and makes things more efficient on the driver side and although it sounds like this is their plan, it would be good of them IMO to keep Caviar up and running exclusively for the restaurants and those diners/clients. Again, just run delivery side of things through DD.

I will try to stay on the positive side and suggest that perhaps behind the scenes DD is still attempting to maintain the higher quality service and standards by filtering the drivers and selecting a pool of those who normally drive for Caviar and the higher rated DD drivers since they get selected for catering anyway. I know it does not exactly sound or seem the same but it's something. For all we know it may also have an effect on DD drivers who decide that if they can now get Caviar orders and payouts, they may up their game a bit.

If consulting in this space, I would give it some time to see how exactly it plays out and see how DD is willing to accommodate in the event service does eventually drop off. May be too soon to rush to judgement, although I totally understand the concerns. There is another app out their called Waitr or something. In a few areas now, could be a matter of time before expanding. No idea if they actually are of the same concept as Caviar but with a name like that, it sounds like it and seems as though they would attract more diners in this part of the delivery space too.

Not saying restaurants in this predicament don't have a choice but they're not particularly easy ones. Hire another or more drivers and on slow days you are paying more employees to do nothing and all the responsibilities and risks that come with that. You may need more delivery vehicles, if the driver uses their own, what does the insurance situation look like? Depending on the state, insurance for the risk is almost impossible. Even at min wage plus tips, employee drivers are not likely to maintain appropriate policy and coverage. Restaurant may have Hired and Non Owned liability for them but is it covering the driver? Their car and their injuries?

Could try hiring them as IC's but then you lose the control sought after anyway and they will never be able to set up and achieve the level of the systems and operations of these larger apps, that includes the legal side of things as well. Could try a per diem or on call arrangement but on demand would likely never work on this level and scale IMO. Even if it could hypothetically, the cost alone would not be affordable and nowhere near worth it for a mom and pop or maybe a small chain or few locations, etc, to even begin considering.

And although commercial general or business insurance is very common for food and restaurant establishments, some that I know of don't want you delivering for food liability purposes at all. Even though it is categorically a separate risk, and even if you have insurance for the auto risk, some simply do not want the added food and product liability for delivering it, will drop you if they find out. Those that do cover that part of it, it's not that cost effective or really worth it in the end. Until Covid this was not really an issue, owners/managers had more options to encourage and promote their business but now, when delivery may be their best attempt at keeping the doors open, they don't really have a lot of choices, at least for now.

Good thing is that markets tend to adjust and self correct, so if and when the pandemic dies down enough nationally, establishments like those may regain a bit more leverage and if there really is a strong enough demand for this specifically, again, it could just be a matter of time.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

But Caviar clients are unique. There are many specific differences that only an expert Consultant can identify and resolve. Such as how many plastic forks should go into the bag? Do customers prefer napkins? What size box do you need to hold a 16 inch pizza?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

The Jax said:


> And again, lets not start the "Well hire your own drivers".


You clearly don't want to hear this, but the way I see it, they have three options:

1. Hire their own drivers for delivery.

2. Use DoorDash, GrubHub, Uber, etc., etc., etc. drivers for delivery.

3. Stop offering delivery.

With a very distant fourth and fifth option:

4. Keep your fingers crossed and hope really hard that another delivery app that offers the same level of service as Caviar will bust out onto the delivery scene.

5. Start the delivery app referenced in #4.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Welcome to Door Crash. Might as well take every Friday off the app crashes for 2-3 hours like clockwork every Friday night.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The Jax said:


> My question is, what do you think and how do you feel about DoorDash deactivating Caviar.


It sucks. Cavy offered higher delivery payments to drivers. Less BS. Driver support that was instantly available and on top of issues. Customers regularly tipped. I could literally post up in Brentwood and get ping after ping and have really good orders that were short driving distances. The customer would get food fast and piping hot. The restaurants liked to know that orders were moving steadily and not stacking up. Drivers enjoyed high paying deliveries with good tips. Everyone was happy. Until DD flushed it all away. :thumbdown:


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> It sucks. Cavy offered higher delivery payments to drivers. Less BS. Driver support that was instantly available and on top of issues. Customers regularly tipped. I could literally post up in Brentwood and get ping after ping and have really good orders that were short driving distances. The customer would get food fast and piping hot. The restaurants liked to know that orders were moving steadily and not stacking up. Drivers enjoyed high paying deliveries with good tips. Everyone was happy. Until DD flushed it all away. :thumbdown:


Agreed. As someone who is not only a consultant and manages restaurants, I am also an active driver and do drive for Caviar, what you are saying is very accurate. The issue is that Square created Caviar then decided they didn't want it anymore. DoorDash bought it and we all been worried every since. All of my clients are very upset at the idea that DoorDash drivers, with DoorDash's their low standards and low driver payouts, will be coming to pick up orders next month. Yesterday, I did some Caviar orders as a driver and spoke to a few restaurant owners and staff while picking up food. One restaurant in particular, that by the way, CNN has rated it one of the best restaurants (hey I don't know, its just a fun fact), the girl that regularly works delivery there who puts the orders together had the cordless store phone in her hand and literally threw it across the room when I told her about the transition. She said, quote, "I f*cking hate doordash. We also use them and its nothing but problems! Drivers steal our food all the time and they are always late! That never happens with Caviar".

In my personal and professional opinion, DoorDash is a great service because it gets the job done (in most cases) but their low standards do not work for more fine dining establishments. A new player in this game that has the same standards as Caviar would fix this issue because at the moment, the other players are either comparable or worse then DoorDash.

On another note, for you drivers in the forum that like to boast about how you take a customer's order for whatever reason, may I remind you are in the business to deliver the order, not feed yourself with said order.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Good news. Your clients will be able to use Door Dash now. Expert consultants have already reached out to all of the fine dining establishments in Philadelphia and explained the situation.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I think most will agree that the OP's options are very limited but this is clearly not a simple change of vendors. It sounds obvious to me that these two companies were clearly ran differently. Caviar did a much better job at retaining better quality drivers.
> 
> Although there are many drivers who drive for both platforms, who knows how many were kicked off the Caviar platform for not meeting standards. Therefore, those who remain on both platforms are most likely Doordash's cream of the crop drivers in customer service.


My best advice for my restaurant clients and also to restaurant owners I deliver to as a driver that use Caviar is to have someone (the owner or a staff member) sign up for DoorDash as a driver. And do it now since the background checks are delayed.

Then, I told them, do a delivery once or twice a month to keep the account active.

Then use the phone without being signed in to see what DoorDash is paying in regards to delivery bonuses (peak pay, etc). If the delivery bonuses are low or there are none, take the restaurant offline. Obviously, the chances of expensive fine dining orders being stolen by the driver increases dramatically when they are only getting $3 and $4 per order in the initial offer. This is really the only line of defense my clients have right now and most of them are already in the works of finding someone to sign up for DoorDash and take my advice.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

The Jax said:


> If the delivery bonuses are low or there are none, take the restaurant offline. Obviously, the chances of expensive fine dining orders being stolen by the driver increases dramatically when they are onl


This is your expert advice? Take the restaurant offline at unpredictable times any day of the week? Unbelievable. Hungry customers who would place an order now won't know when or if the restaurant is open. No understanding of why they cannot place an order. EXTREMELY TERRIBLE ADVICE. If you worked for me and suggested that I would fire you immediately.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> To be accurate, he didn't say that he wanted drivers to dress up. He said that his client wanted to deny orders to drivers that don't dress up, and he advised his client against it.
> 
> My opinion is always the same. More competition is better. You could argue that this was not true competition since they were both operated by DoorDash, but if they were operated as two separate entities then it still provides some degree of competition. With that said, Caviar never operated in my area so losing it doesn't have any impact on my market. I'm more concerned about losing Postmates to Uber.


100% agree, remember all the people for the ATT acquisition of TMobile?

Remember how ATT and Verizon took pleasure in fisting the American public those years.

Fast forward a few years later t-mobile reinvents itself, becomes hyper competitive and forces the prices down industry wide.

We the consumers benefited greatly. All this about gig economy apps achieving monopoly level being good is insane.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This is still a very new and immature industry. As a result, anyone relying on it is going to be prone to ulcers or starvation. Is no different than the rideshare industry. How much has it changed over the years, how stable has it been. Many drivers who counted on it were disappointed or impoverished. Levels of service have been mangled like the switch from select to comfort. More profit for the company perhaps but a less satisfactory experience for users. It is only about the bottom line and they probably think it's more profitable to consolidate the two brands into one platform. To hell with quality!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Fast forward a few years later t-mobile reinvents itself, becomes hyper competitive and forces the prices down industry wide.
> 
> We the consumers benefited greatly.


Ahhh not sure I 100% agree with that. Tmobile now has this data throttling (or trickling) that is a major pain in the ass. Used to be able to get 20 to 50 meg down. Now its 5 to 9 meg unless you pay more. So while I do agree, the throttling can be out of control sometimes. Such as, if you decide to take off all weekend and watch Netflix and Hulu and YouTube on your phone then come Monday you decide to start delivering and the app is slow because you are in a congested area so you are being throttled to 3G. Its a major pain in the ass.



Disgusted Driver said:


> It is only about the bottom line and they probably think it's more profitable to consolidate the two brands into one platform. To hell with quality!


I agree. I try and explain to my restaurant clients that you need to stop focusing on the money and start to focus more on quality. They look at me like I lost my mind. I explain to them, if they provide quality food and great service, they will make money. This is my philosophy but most restaurant owners are more concerned with buying cheap frozen food and paying their employees less than minimum wage so they can have their big fancy house, BMW, kids in catholic school, and be out on their boat every weekend. I can absolutely say that as I have been a consultant for many years and this is what I see every day.

Last week a manger quit because they owed him like $2,300, Claimed it was a payroll issue. They worked it out and so the owner was to have a check in the register for him for $600 and then they will work out the rest next payroll. Manager comes in. No check. Calls me. I call the owner. Owner says he forgot and he is too busy to take care of it. Owner is busy on his boat with his kids. I remind the owner I have authority to cut a check from the business. Tells me no. Manager quits. Story of my life.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Ahhh not sure I 100% agree with that. Tmobile now has this data throttling (or trickling) that is a major pain in the ass. Used to be able to get 20 to 50 meg down. Now its 5 to 9 meg unless you pay more. So while I do agree, the throttling can be out of control sometimes. Such as, if you decide to take off all weekend and watch Netflix and Hulu and YouTube on your phone then come Monday you decide to start delivering and the app is slow because you are in a congested area so you are being throttled to 3G. Its a major pain in the ass.


The big 3 t-mobile, ATT, and Verizon have all been on the throttling bandwagon for awhile now.

One of the reasons I was against the Sprint buyout. Those 3 now virtually own all cellular companies and their respective spectrum.

This oligarchy is bad for the public.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The big 3 t-mobile, ATT, and Verizon have all been on the throttling bandwagon for awhile now.
> 
> One of the reasons I was against the Sprint buyout. Those 3 now virtually own all cellular companies and their respective spectrum.
> 
> This oligarchy is bad for the public.


Firmly agree.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Last week a manager quit because they owed him like $2,300, Claimed it was a payroll issue. They worked it out and so the owner was to have a check in the register for him for $600 and then they will work out the rest next payroll. Manager comes in. No check. Calls me. I call the owner. Owner says he forgot and he is too busy to take care of it. Owner is busy on his boat with his kids. I remind the owner I have authority to cut a check from the business. Tells me no. Manager quits. Story of my life.


I get it, have been in different businesses before and watched folks screw others and themselves through shortsightedness. I would be afraid of doing business with them because sooner or later they will do it to you.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I would be afraid of doing business with them because sooner or later they will do it to you.


&#128514; Been there and still doing that. Over 50% of my residual income are from client accounts that still have money trickling in when they feel like paying me. Story of my life.

I love what I do and a lot of what I do helps entry level employees get better pay and a better working environment. So Its all worth it. In the end, I don't hate business owners that short change me. Its really my fault to do business with someone like that in the end. However, it does give me the right to hound them once in awhile and get more money. I kinda feel like I am in the mob because I am stopping by to pick up money. The point is though, if I do not give my clients a hard time about not paying me, money still trickles in. If I flip out and threaten to sue them, it creates bad business for me and my likelihood of getting even one more dollar drops dramatically.

This is how I play the game. Others may choose to take people to court. I won't do that. EVER.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Last week a manager quit because they owed him like $2,300, Claimed it was a payroll issue. They worked it out and so the owner was to have a check in the register for him for $600 and then they will work out the rest next payroll. Manager comes in. No check. Calls me. I call the owner. Owner says he forgot and he is too busy to take care of it. Owner is busy on his boat with his kids. I remind the owner I have authority to cut a check from the business. Tells me no. Manager quits. Story of my life.


I get it, have been in different businesses before and watched folks screw others and themselves through shortsightedness. I would be afraid of doing business with them because sooner or later they will do it to you. To many folks can't see the forest for the trees or think they have to screw others before they get screwed.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I agree to a point. However, when you compare a Caviar order where the payout is $5 to $8 and pretty much 100% will get a tip and there are also bonuses in addition, and its a large order so likely a $14 to $20 tip, you get much less issues, versus DoorDash. Also, in my experience, restaurant staff will not allow a driver that is inappropriately dressed to take an order. In addition, Caviar will always come down with a heavy hand for drivers that do not dress appropriately or take orders while DoorDash never cared.
> 
> Disagree. Caviar's terms require someone who is reasonably dressed, last time I checked. Restaurants I have worked with (not me but other staff) have reported drivers who are dressed very inappropriately and those drivers were notified. I do know of one instance where a driver showed up to this fine dining client wearing jeans below his ass showing his boxers and a shirt with a pot leaf and someone smoking pot on it. The staff member notified Caviar and had the order reassigned to a new driver. I was not there at the time but I was there when we were opening a few days later and the driver came in irate about the fact they were deactivated. I was managing at the time and basically asked the guy if he felt that was appropriate attire to work with the general public with. Seeing the conversation not going his way, he used many profanities and left. I need to support the staff.
> 
> Now, if that was DoorDash, nothing would of happened and the rep from restaurant care would of told us that not only were they happy but they were more than happy we contacted them today about this particular issue and they will be forwarding our feedback to the appropriate people and that they appreciate the opportunity for the feedback because it will help make the platform better for everyone. Followed by the most heart-felt apology you could ever hear from someone living in India, Pakistan, Costa Rica, or wherever that particular call center is. Driver would show up again in same clothes and probably never heard from DoorDash over the issue.


In the market I drive I see a lot of caviar guys delivering in bikes all sweaty especially right now in the summer, dressed up like hipsters, I see a lot of them wearing shorts and flip flops.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> From what I understand, they are not dumping the Caviar brand. Customers will continue to be able to place orders through the Caviar web site and app. They are no longer going to operate the Caviar driver app as a separate app, though, so all orders (Caviar and DoorDash) will be dispatched to drivers through the DoorDash driver app. This is how GrubHub has operated Seamless since they purchased them and, I assume, how Uber will operate Postmates if that acquisition goes through.


That explains the automatic text message that says this is your seamless driver I have arrived, I always changed it to grubhub lol, now I know.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Acquisitions & Mergers are all about profiting.
Welcome to DooDash; your thermal bag, pajamas, and slippers will arrive soon! :biggrin:


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Welcome to DooDash; your thermal bag, pajamas, and slippers will arrive soon! :biggrin:


&#128514; I see what you did there


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> This is your expert advice? Take the restaurant offline at unpredictable times any day of the week? Unbelievable. Hungry customers who would place an order now won't know when or if the restaurant is open. No understanding of why they cannot place an order. EXTREMELY TERRIBLE ADVICE. If you worked for me and suggested that I would fire you immediately.


I have to also agree that is terrible advice. I don't think it would have any relevance to accomplishing the goal either. Actually the higher the bonus payments, the more ants you will attract, so any and everybody will be showing up to pick up the order. If a person is looking to steal the bonus will be even a better attraction. Higher pay plus a free meal after claiming to have delivered it. Just my opinion.


----------

